# Come On...This is bad*** !!!



## Dragster3 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## smoke665 (Aug 26, 2017)

I can't find the drool button!!!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 4, 2017)

Imagine that.  A limited edition that is actually limited.  Unlike any car the has Limited on it!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 4, 2017)

I've been building the wife up big time for a K1. Now I need to work on adding another $400 to the pot. K-1 DLSR Camera Limited Silver Edition


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Sep 4, 2017)

there is even a gold one!


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I've been building the wife up big time for a K1. Now I need to work on adding another $400 to the pot. K-1 DLSR Camera Limited Silver Edition



You better hurry up... they are gonna run out soon...I wish I could justify needing the K1...


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 4, 2017)

@ZombiesniperJr you're killing me Logan!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Dragster3 Why does it have to be about justification????? How about you'll miss out on free shipping if you don't buy it now


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 4, 2017)

@smoke665 It's just a hobby for me... I don't make $$$ with it. Once money is involved it's not fun anymore...

At least for me.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 4, 2017)

@Dragster3 it's a hobby for me as well, but I'm hampered a little by marital equality. What I get she gets unless she doesn't find out!!! LOL


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 4, 2017)

Dragster3 said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been building the wife up big time for a K1. Now I need to work on adding another $400 to the pot. K-1 DLSR Camera Limited Silver Edition
> ...



What do you mean need justification to needing it?  It's a camera!  You need it!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @Dragster3 it's a hobby for me as well, but I'm hampered a little by marital equality. What I get she gets unless she doesn't find out!!! LOL



As long as I don't go way overboard, my wife usually will go "boy's and their toys".  She gets her items though.  But for the most part my "toys" are much more than hers.  Occasionally she does take over one or more of my "toys" though.  So, that is a risk.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm not a Pentaxian, Pentagonian, Pentathlon ... I don't own a Pentax camera ... but that sure is pretty.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2017)

Just the fact that those lenses have DoF scales on them is enough to make me consider switching to Pentax.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 5, 2017)

Forget the silver one, buy a black one, silver paint is cheap, I just saved you 400,

Your welcome


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Just the fact that those lenses have DoF scales on them is enough to make me consider switching to Pentax.



When all the companies initially stopped including them on lenses.  I was like how cheap can you get.

But of course now, your lucky if you get an aperture ring now!    Let alone the dof scales.

Next will be the focus ring since AF is getting so good.

And then Zooms will be power zooms and no ring for it either.


----------



## Dragster3 (Sep 5, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Just the fact that those lenses have DoF scales on them is enough to make me consider switching to Pentax.
> ...


More is always better... 

Sent from my RS988 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 5, 2017)

wow. fancy paint job and a rediculous price markup. 
who does pentax think the are, Leica?


----------

